
Why the iPhone 7 Has to Simulate a Shallow Depth of Field - aaronbrethorst
http://petapixel.com/2016/09/08/iphone-7-simulate-shallow-depth-field/
======
jotato
The article doesn't say how big the "camera bump" would be, but if it was
nominal (and meant that I could take decent product photos with my phone) I
wouldn't care. It isn't like that lens is using any valuable space on the back
side of the phone

